# It's gettin' to be that time again!



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 26, 2010)

Breeding season!!  I just took my Romney ewe to the breeder she came from to be bred! I'll get her back around the first of November.  I was originally going to just use her ram lamb as the sire and use those lambs for freezer lambs, but the breeder agreed to breed her (well, his ram ) for $50.  I'll be able to register those lambs and sell them for much more $$ than freezer lambs.  

I will be putting my Southdown ewe in with the ram around September 15th.  I'm flushing her now!  

That means in 5 months (and a few weeks) there will be lambs!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh shoot.... Hey Admin, can you please move this to the "Breeds and Breeding" section?  Thanks!


----------

